# HELP - Rat Litter Question



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay so I need help and opinions. I've heard how cedar and pine bedding is BAD for rats but we use Feline Pine Kiln baked pelleted litter for our cats and I want to use it in the rats litter box because it's easy to tell when it needs to be changed and they can't track it around the cage.
I did some research and I found this quote on a forum : "There is no risk with kiln baked softwoods. The intense heat breaks down the chemical components that are dangerous. Using kiln baked pine is PERFECTLY SAFE. There is no 'safer' alternative, cause there isn't a softwood risk with this stuff. It's just like using any other processed paper/wood pulp product."

Who agrees and disagrees with this? Does anyone use Feline Pine for their rats litter? If you do please tell me your feelings on it and how well it works.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I actually used Feline Pine for a while, but did not like the odor control
I switched to The Recycled paper cat pellets, Either way, i really prefer the paper bases once just because of the absorption.
If you like Feline Pine, you will really like Yesterdays news, it is shaped the same but like I said, paper based and 100% safe for rats, and cats.
Make sure to get the kind FOR cats, as the one for small animals is the same but way more expensive.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not worried about odor control, I have a total of 8 female rats (6 are mine 2 are up for adoption) and the combined smell isn't even half as bad as the cats and dogs lol I just put it in their cage and they keep picking up pieces and chewing on them but then they put them down and lose interest and do it again later...are they just doing it cause it's shaped like food and will it hurt them?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I cant see why it would. Keep an eye on them.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh I am trust me, my girls mean the world to me I'm practically neurotic about making sure they are safe and happy. They seem to have lost interest in the pellets thankfully. Litter training is going well. They still mostly pee wherever they want but someone is using the litter box for their poop just not sure who lol and everytime I see a piece of poo outside the litter box I throw it in, I think that seems to be helping.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats good 

Most rats will never pee in the litter box unfortunately, but wouldn't that be great if they did xD


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

It would be amazing lol but I would much rather deal with pee that evaporated and can be washed and wiped then poop everywhere.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah me to, but in my ferret nation the pee gets everywhere it's so annoying.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a petco rat manor for my four 6 month old girls and I keep the two new one year old girls I just adopted in a giant cat cage since they are too big to fit through the bars and I haven't had a problem with pee so far getting anywhere that isn't easy to clean.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I just switched the rat litter in my older girls cage and they don't seem to be interested in eating any of it at all, maybe it's just because the other girls are younger.


----------

